# Why your school?



## Winterreverie (Mar 3, 2008)

How'd you pick your top film school choice? How much research did you do?

As for me-- I just fell into Chapman. It was a fall back for me and honestly I knew nothing about it until I came to this site a year ago and heard from others how amazing it was. Then the research started and the campus visit sealed the deal. If it weren't for a persistent recruiter I'd never be where I am today.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Mar 3, 2008)

Winter,

Thank you so much for initiating this thread. Yours is a question that must be discussed, even if there may be those among us who do not have the ability to provide it with a sufficient answer. At the risk of exposing myself as an aimless dilettante, I will state for the record that I tend to oscillate between schools when it comes to my top choice.

Those who have read my prior posts will know that I have submitted seven applications to five different institutions. They are:

AFI Directing
Columbia Film MFA
Columbia Film Studies MA
NYU Tisch Film MFA
NYU Tisch Cinema Studies MA
UCLA Production/Directing MFA
USC Critical Studies MA

As a side note, I have only heard back on one application, NYU Tisch Film MFA. The admissions director offered me an interview for the NYU Tisch Asia campus in Singapore, which I respectfully declined.

When I first submitted my applications last fall, UCLA was my top choice because of the reputation of the school. Then, as 2007 turned to 2008 and I began to sift through the possible reasons a graduate institution would accept me, I began to lean toward AFI. I have a close friend who recently completed their two-year screenwriting program and to this day speaks glowingly of the school. Then again, I have always had a deep respect for NYU. The talent represented by their alumni is, in my view, unquestionable. Witness Ang Lee, Spike Lee, Oliver Stone, and Martin Scorsese, to name a scant few.

Recently, however, my sixth sense has told me that the strongest application of the seven I submitted was my film studies application to Columbia. If accepted, I would consider it a great honor to study under Andrew Sarris, a man who wrote for Cahiers du Cinema and knew Francois Truffaut personally.

Ideally, I would love to be offered admission to all five schools. If that were to happen, I would have to retire to my chambers as a judge does at the end of a trial, weigh drawbacks against benefits regarding each school, and make my decision. Then again, if I were to receive an offer of admission from only one school, no matter which one, I would take it in a New York minute. Of course, if worse comes to worst and I wind up batting oh-for-seven, I will start all over next fall. Some in my social network have suggested that I should stop applying to schools who continually reject my application, but that's just not in the game for me.

There are also those who criticize my refusal to visit the campuses of the schools to which I've applied. I respond to this by pointing out a number of hindrances that prevent me making those trips. The first is a limited budget. The second is a tight schedule made difficult to manage due to my holding down two jobs. The third is my location. Since I live in the Pacific Northwest, it's not exactly easy for me to grab a red-eye flight to New York or California on a whim.

Am I crazy? Am I going about this the wrong way? Are there any other regular visitors to this forum who are sailing in my boat? Whatever the case, please post your response.

Thank you for your time and attention,

J.G.


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 3, 2008)

We talking just Grad schools here?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 3, 2008)

I think Andrew Sarris taught my American film 1930-1960 class as an undergrad. I'm not denying how much he knew, but he was so boring. I fell asleep every class which was easy because they kept dimming the lights. 

But getting back on topic. I picked schools that had name, location, and program. Nothing really special about that. I'll go through all my schools individually.

NYU: I love New York, I want to go back. I also really don't want to have a car so the subway was a huge plus. Added bonus was their new MFA/MBA program and the name.

FSU: "Safety school" in my mind. It's not the best location but if this is where I end up then I'm not going to complain. Good program, with good funding.

USC: LOVE the peter stark producing program. Other than that, location in LA freaks me out. I feel like I'm going to get shot when i walk out on the street. 

UCLA: More of a "why not I already applied to USC" school. It's a good program, but I thought the campus was just too huge. And while westwood is gorgeous it's way too ritzy. That's why it's not a top pick for me.

Chapman: Location, funding, and mba/mfa program make this one of my favorites. I know the name recognition is not so great but I think i'm over schools with a name.

Not really logical, fact based reasons why i chose things. More like....this is what it feels like to me. Haha.


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 3, 2008)

Whoa! Another person from Federal Way! I thought I was the only cinema person in the whole city!


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey cinematical-- this is actually just an open topic-- so happened I was in the grad forum when I thought it up.

Post away, by all means. I think it'd be good for others to see why we chose where we chose or for those still in the process, where we're choosing.


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm probably going to be at Northwestern next Fall.

There's tons of good things about the school. It has a strong history, high ranking, talented alumni (David Schwimmer, Zach Braff, Stephen Colbert), nice location, etc.

The main thing that appealed to me about their screenwriting program was that it was basically brand new (this will be it's third year). Because of that, I believe that they will work hard to promote their students as they are still trying to establish themselves as a top Film program. They have the name and connections to do this.

There were some other cool factors that I considered as well...during my second year I'd automatically become a TA and would get free tuition for that quarter. Although I don't plan on going into teaching I think it'd be an awesome experience while also being a huge financial savings. They also give a  $5000 grant to produce one of your works. Not a bad deal.

Northwestern is a fairly big school with tons of diversity. I think that's a good environment to learn in. Also....from a selfish standpoint I'm a die-hard Chicago Bulls fan so it'll be nice to be near my team even if they're pathetic at the moment.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 3, 2008)

this is a really smart way to consolidate thought, 

My first word of advise to anyone would be to visit a campus if at all possible. At the beginning of the process i thought it was a waste of time. Sure. most campus tours are cheesy. 
Sure most schools will try to sell you on their program and campus - but you can get a really good fell of the school. 
It's like a blind date. 
you either click or you don't. 

AFI was really high up on my list but after my visit i realized it might not be the place for me. 
Chapman wasn't even a consideration for me before but I liked it so much the I decided to apply late. It might be my first choice now if I get in. 

considerations:
Location is huge. I've been living in NY and loving it on the one hand - and heard some horror stories about the loneliness of an LA existence. 
So NYU and Columbia are good for that.
(I got the rejection/singapore) deal from NYU but have an interview with Columbia. 
I also have an interview in BARD, which is upstate but only a summer program. This means I would continue to live in NY. Bard however, is much more of an art school than a film school. 
I am also applying to city college. It's cheap and the program looks good. 
So talking about price. That's also huge. You can spend 100k and more, or you can go to school for virtually free. 
Amongst the cheaper options on my roster are city college, BARD and Tel Aviv University (I'm originally from there). 
Facilities are not the most important thing - but it's a nice luxury and Chapman is definitely the leader in that department. 
As for name recognition; it's nice but I'm skeptical it really helps. I went to a famous art school for my undergrad and didn't really notice it helping me so much in getting employment. 

Here's my list (in no particular order)

Eicar France - accepted
AFI - interview (already had, didn't go as well as i hoped)
Chapman - sending out my application this week
Columbia - interview next week 
BARD - interview next weekend
UCLA - no word
City College - preparing my app. 
NYU (rejected/singapore)
RCA london (rejected)
NTFS london - i think I'll still apply 
University of Tel Aviv, ISrael - will send out soon. 

That's my story so far


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess I'll throw in my two cents.

I've applied to two schools: USC and UCLA.

I have many different reasons for my decision to apply only to these two schools, but obviously location played a big role in my decision-making. I've lived near NYC most of my life, and I love the city. But I want a change--a change of climate, culture, and coast. If I'm going to go to film school, it needs to be in Los Angeles.

Another reason for my decision to go to Los Angeles is very particular to my situation. One of the biggest charities in the Los Angeles area is the Jewish Federation of Greater Los Angeles, and they have these things called "campaign divisions." They're basically groups of people working in the same industry--real estate, finance, law, etc.--who engage in philanthropy together (and network, obviously). There is an entertainment industry division, and it is packed full of very prominent people in the business--heads of studios, big actors, accomplished producers, etc.

Being part of a Jewish community is important for me, and being able to network with successful entertainment professionals is a huge added bonus.

There are a few other reasons for my decision to apply solely to USC and UCLA, but this post is running long. I'll divulge my other reasons if I get accepted


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 3, 2008)

My original plan was to apply to all of the big name schools, (USC, UCLA, FSU, UT-A, NYU, Columbia), and apply to UMiami as a back up plan.  I was going strictly on research from books and the internet, and reputation among people I know...my screenwriting prof got her MFA at Columbia...and as my mentor, she  played a big role in my decision to pursue film instead of the safer avenues of an MBA.

The new dean of my film school went to AFI, so I decided to apply there because he told me to.

It came time for the applications, and I really had to think hard.  Hundreds of dollars would be spent if I applied to all eight programs, and since I could only attend one school, what was the point?  I first eliminated UMiami.  I realized that I didn't want to go to a "back-up" school.  While their program is quite good, it just had that place in my mind, so boom, gone.

Then came the New York schools.  Further review of their curriculum made me realize neither of them were the right fit for me.

Next was Florida State.  First because I didn't want to be in Florida, and secondly, because I didn't want to be one of only seven students.  I value collaboration and others' opinions, and I think it's imperative to learn to play well with others.  Also, after living in the same Ohio county for 27 years, I thought I needed to be in a diverse environment.

The small class size was also why I nixed UT-A...though it broke my heart to do so.

So, I was down to the California schools.  I realized I wanted to be in LA anyway, so it was perfect.  I checked out CalArts and Loyola Marymount as well, but USC, UCLA, and AFI were the ones that got my heart racing.

I interviewed at AFI and realized it's more of a working environment than I was ready for.

I interviewed at UCLA and realized that I wanted to attend a school that integrated their disciplines far more than my interviewers explained, but I still wanted to go there.

I got into USC after I'd accepted to UCLA, and it was the deeper insight into their program I received with my acceptance letter that swayed me.  A writing program that allows you to choose an emphasis?  I can make lots and lots of films?  SOLD.

Add that to the fact that I've dreamed of USC since childhood, the alumni network, the reputation, the faculty, the location, the career placement and industry relations, the programming and opportunities outside of class, and I had no doubt...USC was the place for me.  And I have no regrets.

I'd never heard of Chapman until after I'd applied, but I did have the opportunity to visit this past weekend, and I was impressed with the facilities.  For the reasons I eliminated other schools I likely wouldn't have applied, but I do recommend people check it out...it's impressive.

Sorry for the long post, this subject got me thinking.


And Maozbrown is on the right track...whatever ideas you may have about first choice, second choice, etc. go out the window once you actually get accepted.

USC was my first 1st choice, but all three schools had  time in the top seat during the process.

When I got into USC after accepting UCLA's offer, I was a mess.  My mentor asked the best question ever:  If you had accepted to USC and then gotten into UCLA, would you feel the same way?  

The answer was no.  And I knew it with certainty when AFI called and offered me admission later.  Without hesitation, I thanked the woman for her call, but declined her offer because I was attending USC.


Dang, I'm long winded.


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome thread~

i've interviewed two people before i started applying, 1 was nyu graduate, other was a writer who was also my writing workshop teacher, and i had long chats with my coworker who was assisting the columbia grad admissions couple years ago...after that i visited the campus of afi and usc, then i started my application

i really hate to give up the subway for a car...but i felt like i've been in nyc long enough, nyc is sorta a victim of it's success, once you've lived here, it's like there's no world outside of nyc, gotta get out of here!!

afi's definitely the first choice for me, usc sort of a backup decision...not sure if i have a choice, since both schools are both very tough...the discipline focus in my opinion is the way to go, i attended hou hsiao hsien's film study group and he sorta ran it like that, the old european style of filmmaking...

one thing i noticed from taking night classes is that a TON of filmmakers aren't really serious about films, they are only serious about their personal films...i didn't apply schools for their great names, i'm hoping to meet people that are as intense as me when it comes to film~ 

to me location means nothing, it's all about people who think alike, you know what people say...when the spirit is willing, your feet are light


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 3, 2008)

Just for mentioning, thought it was appropriate for this topic. I ran into this guy at Best Buy. He was actually selling me my computer. I digress...Anyway he went to LMU film school and loved it. He also launched into a lecture about how big name schools, he mentioned USC and AFI, dazzle people with their name but have no "heart." His words, not mine. He talked about how people at the smaller, more "unknown" film schools, seemed to be a happier bunch. 

Despite what he said I still applied to USC, AFI , and other huge name schools. I think what he said holds some truth, but really it's about fit and only you know if it works.


----------



## grager (Mar 4, 2008)

AFI has an editing concentration. i want to edit motion pictures. that's all. i don't have the desperation to move out of california or apply to a school where i'm not honing one specific skill. after working in tv for a number of years, i don't want grad school to be a step backwards... so if i make that investment, i need to come out and hit the ground running. if i don't get in, i still have my directing career in the bay area, which is still pretty rad for a blue collar kid from Cleveland.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't most of the major film school's have an editing concentration? Even if we just look at the industry schools-- AFI, USC, Chapman-- all in California all with decent reputations...Why only AFI?


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 4, 2008)

hrm i dont know about being happy...cause happiness is not always fun

it's kinda ironic that i'm always trying to prove individualism exist...but in a society it just doesnt happen like the way we dreamed it would be...certain system/job create certain personality...in the end, our mask is so engraved on our face, we don't even remember what we look like anymore...

i think the essence of big name is the system...the competition or whatever you want to call it...to me a good film doesn't belong to ANYBODY, it has a life of it's own...and the way to make a good film is to have fun on the set...not being happy on the set...

it's easy for people to fall in love with the underdogs...but the truth is...WE ARE ALREADY THE UNDERDOGS...it's funny people always talk about how some director got in the business because of their family background or the school they attended...in reality, most of the good directors started with nothing, there's no need to get caught up with the cycle on either side of the game...i don't believe the names of school will actually provide us with anything if the entire production crew can't provide a unique voice...

life is a paradox...only human beings fail, not the system...however, i only trust people and i don't trust the system, i've seen too many filmmakers that only care about their own personal films, and they would pimp, sell, do anything to pull a crew together for their own personal cause...i mean it's fine with me if everyone one of them is like Alexander the Great...but come on...film ain't that easy...human beings don't know anything about time itself


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 4, 2008)

Peter, you always write these huge philosophical posts that just screw up my brain. Haha but really they're good. There's always time for intellectual stimulation.

You're right about being the underdogs already. I find it sad in a sense. Consider how film is such a huge business but when you talk to someone who's working in a steady "normal" job, they think we're wasting time. Not only that but we shell out nearly as much money as lawyers and doctors but get nearly no respect from society until we make it.


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 4, 2008)

haha sorry just got the jitters, i'll try my best to restrict myself~


----------



## MovieTeller (Mar 5, 2008)

My reasons for the schools I applied to”¦ 

I think I took a pretty different approach than a lot of the people I've seen on the board. I didn't apply to the “big three” for a few different reasons. There is no question about the great reputation of schools like USC, UCLA and NYU.  But with that sort of reputation, egos tend to follow. Of course I'm not saying that you can't find that everywhere, but it was another aspect of the schools I was looking at when I decided what schools I wanted to apply. 

I've been making movies long enough that I'm not really interested in putting together a significant project that I pay for and the school owns.  If someone else wants to pay and produce it, then they can control the finished product.

I lived in L.A. for ten years and know from experience shooting there can be tough. You need all sorts of permissions to shoot on locations. Whereas in areas outside the “big cities” if the police see you shooting they may just as well as you if you need the street cleared. LOL. (true story) 

Needless to say money is an issue too. The expense of the bigger name schools with the expense of the areas they are located played into my choice. Not just the cost of attending the school, but the cost of living while I attend. Loans are easy to get, not easy to pay.

I like the idea of going to a smaller school as well. I like the access to the professors. I like the access to equipment. Though the old jock in me loves competition and I'm definitely not afraid to put my work up against my fellow students, I prefer to hedge my bets when it comes to tuition support. Going to smaller school gives me a better opportunity for fellowships and T.A. positions. (there's that economic element again)


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 5, 2008)

so wait then-- which did you choose?


----------



## MovieTeller (Mar 5, 2008)

A couple years ago I applied only to Chapman, but they "lost" my application until I figured it out and it was too late. Did get an interview though.

So this time I applied to five different programs.

Chapman
Ohio Univ.
UWM
RIT
SFSU

I have my first choices and a couple are just in cases. But that's for me to know... lol In all honesty, all the programs have pluses and minuses for me.


----------

